#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Excel auto email notification

## kor123

Hi i'm kind of new to this aspect of excel so I'm hoping someone can assist me on how to have excel send a email with data from a table via outlook automatically every 4 days after the the receiving date I have attached a sample of the table data i am looking to send.

----------

